# Which is the best FOSS antivirus?



## motobuntu (Dec 4, 2007)

Please suggest the best FOSS antivirus for windows xp


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 4, 2007)

I doubt anyone uses one but I have seen that Avast has one as well as Clam AV (not sure about this but I recall seeing it mentioned on one of the threads)


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have heard only one. Clamwin


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

clamwin dont hav always on scanner.

U hav to manually scan file.


----------



## motobuntu (Dec 4, 2007)

So, there is no other option than clamwin, can some body throw some light on it's performance compared to AVG or any other freely available antivirus


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 4, 2007)

> So, there is no other option than clamwin, can some body throw some light on it's performance compared to AVG or any other freely available antivirus



*www.avast.com/eng/avast-for-linux-workstation.html


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

^is asking for windows,that also Free Open Source One!


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 4, 2007)

Gah my bad. Sorry.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

actually FOSS OS don't need AVs so they don't put efforts in making one.I tried clamwin in XP but it is not good enough.

Avast home edition is free and the best of the lot IMO(not open source though).


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 4, 2007)

I remember reading this old article about Open Source not being ready at all for Anti Virus fronts.

*www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1633423,00.asp

It also lists both of the only FOSS fronts leading the battle. And what it says still holds true.


----------



## motobuntu (Dec 4, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> actually FOSS OS don't need AVs so they don't put efforts in making one.I tried clamwin in XP but it is not good enough.
> 
> Avast home edition is free and the best of the lot IMO(not open source though).



Thanx, i'll give AVASt a try.


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 16, 2007)

i think most security paranoid ppl need a firewall come winter or summer to run there systems online...so FOSS  should at least provide a decent s/w to satisfy such ppl...i know many who wont adopt linux coz it doesnt have a proper anti-virus or firewall....


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2007)

Vivek788 said:
			
		

> i think most security paranoid ppl need a firewall come winter or summer to run there systems online...so FOSS  should at least provide a decent s/w to satisfy such ppl...i know many who wont adopt linux coz it doesnt have a proper anti-virus or firewall....


firewall is built-in in linux core - IPTables 


For antivirus -  linux users dont need one


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah...tats the point...everyone says all these..but paranoid ppl just can't rest without seeing a firewall or antivirus telling them their system is safe...i know quite a few ppl like tat...some oldies though...


----------

